# Nine Weeks old



## Darkwind

Picked up a new rescue a week ago.     Thinking of calling him Biggie-Smalls....

Maine Coon Cat


----------



## miketx

Rascist!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Darkwind said:


> Picked up a new rescue a week ago.     Thinking of calling him Biggie-Smalls....
> 
> Maine Coon Cat
> 
> View attachment 135787



How beautiful Darkwind


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

miketx said:


> Rascist!



How is this racist?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

Lucy Hamilton said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rascist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is this racist?
Click to expand...



"Coon"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rascist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is this racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Coon"
Click to expand...


Okay thanks


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

Darkwind said:


> Picked up a new rescue a week ago.     Thinking of calling him Biggie-Smalls....
> 
> Maine Coon Cat
> 
> View attachment 135787




Le Mew?


----------



## Darkwind

Lucy Hamilton said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rascist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is this racist?
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure that was a joke.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

miketx said:


> Rascist!



Hey Mike, Maine is not a racist term.


----------



## miketx

BuckToothMoron said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rascist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mike, Maine is not a racist term.
Click to expand...

It's whatever I say it is. I'm democrat today.


----------



## Darkwind

A few fun facts...


*The Maine Coon cat is officially the state cat of Maine.* They are considered as a native of the Northeasternmost state. Most Maine Coon enthusiasts believe that this magnificent breed resulted from long-haired cats brought by New England seaman mating with local short-haired cats.
*They are well-equipped for Northeastern winter.* Being a Maine native means they have to put up with the harsh New England winter. But fret not, they are built for it. Their long and shaggy coats that get thicker around the neck and stomach help protect them from the snow and keep their warm. Their ears have distinguishable tufts of fur; as well as their huge paws which are thick giving the Maine Coon their own snowshoes.
*Maine Coon cats get huge; like really HUUUGEE.* A lot of people know that the Maine Coon is one of the largest breeds of domestic cats and that the male ones can grow as much as 15-25 pounds. However, there have been Coons who have become known for growing much much larger than that. The Guinness World Record for the longest cat has been awarded to Maine Coon cats Stewie who measured 48.5 inches; and more recently to Ludo who measures around 46 inches.
*There are some popular myths as to the origin of Maine Coon cats.* One of them is that the Maine Coon breed is a result of domestic or semi-wild cats mating with raccoons. Although they might have some resemblance because of their long bushy tail, this theory is not really regarded as plausible. Still, some say they come from domesticated cats that mated with bobcats; this time, because of their tufted ears. There are even folk tales that involve Marie Antoinette and one involving Captain Charles Coon, a seafarer. But mostly, it is believed that the breed is a result of short-haired domestic cats mating with overseas long-haired cats brought over by seafarers.
*There were some early Maine Coon cats that have an extra toe.* Polydactylism was observed in about 40% of Maine Coons in Maine before. These Coons were born with six toes and some say that this characteristic helped them move on snow. However, it became viewed as undesirable in competitions with polydactyls getting disqualified. In time, Maine Coon cats with six toes started to decline.
*A Maine Coon cat named Cosey won the first North American cat show.*  Cosey was entered by her owner, Mrs. Fred Brown, into the competition held at Madison Square Garden in New York City. She won ‘Best in Show’ and the silver collar and medal awarded to her can be seen to this day at the Cat Fanciers Association office.
*Maine Coon cats like water and enjoy playing in and with water.* The luscious coat that coons are known for is water-resistant. It is also thick and dense that Maine Coons don’t mind getting in the water or playing with water. A lot of Maine Coon owners have observed their cat’s love of water and it is actually a delight both for the cat and the owners.
*They are well known as mouser cats or hunters.* Though Maine Coon cats don’t have the need to hunt anymore, they still have that natural curiosity and flair for catching “prey.” It is important for Maine Coons to be able to practice this skill with toys or to play catch with their owners. They are very playful and will likely get into all sorts of silly antics.
 *They can be heard doing different kinds of vocalizations like trilling and chirping.* Any cat can chirp or trill but Maine Coon cats are known to do these very often. Cat owners love hearing these sweet sounds from their cats. We don’t know for sure why they chirp or trill when they do but chirping is said to be made by cats when they spot or catch prey. Trilling Maine Coon cats are so fun to talk to!
*Maine Coon cats are said to be the “dogs of the cat world”* not just because of their size but due to their personalities. They are known to be very loyal to their owners and can be a bit wary of visitors. They are also very playful and love to clown around and be silly.


----------



## miketx

Darkwind said:


> A few fun facts...
> 
> 
> *The Maine Coon cat is officially the state cat of Maine.* They are considered as a native of the Northeasternmost state. Most Maine Coon enthusiasts believe that this magnificent breed resulted from long-haired cats brought by New England seaman mating with local short-haired cats.
> *They are well-equipped for Northeastern winter.* Being a Maine native means they have to put up with the harsh New England winter. But fret not, they are built for it. Their long and shaggy coats that get thicker around the neck and stomach help protect them from the snow and keep their warm. Their ears have distinguishable tufts of fur; as well as their huge paws which are thick giving the Maine Coon their own snowshoes.
> *Maine Coon cats get huge; like really HUUUGEE.* A lot of people know that the Maine Coon is one of the largest breeds of domestic cats and that the male ones can grow as much as 15-25 pounds. However, there have been Coons who have become known for growing much much larger than that. The Guinness World Record for the longest cat has been awarded to Maine Coon cats Stewie who measured 48.5 inches; and more recently to Ludo who measures around 46 inches.
> *There are some popular myths as to the origin of Maine Coon cats.* One of them is that the Maine Coon breed is a result of domestic or semi-wild cats mating with raccoons. Although they might have some resemblance because of their long bushy tail, this theory is not really regarded as plausible. Still, some say they come from domesticated cats that mated with bobcats; this time, because of their tufted ears. There are even folk tales that involve Marie Antoinette and one involving Captain Charles Coon, a seafarer. But mostly, it is believed that the breed is a result of short-haired domestic cats mating with overseas long-haired cats brought over by seafarers.
> *There were some early Maine Coon cats that have an extra toe.* Polydactylism was observed in about 40% of Maine Coons in Maine before. These Coons were born with six toes and some say that this characteristic helped them move on snow. However, it became viewed as undesirable in competitions with polydactyls getting disqualified. In time, Maine Coon cats with six toes started to decline.
> *A Maine Coon cat named Cosey won the first North American cat show.*  Cosey was entered by her owner, Mrs. Fred Brown, into the competition held at Madison Square Garden in New York City. She won ‘Best in Show’ and the silver collar and medal awarded to her can be seen to this day at the Cat Fanciers Association office.
> *Maine Coon cats like water and enjoy playing in and with water.* The luscious coat that coons are known for is water-resistant. It is also thick and dense that Maine Coons don’t mind getting in the water or playing with water. A lot of Maine Coon owners have observed their cat’s love of water and it is actually a delight both for the cat and the owners.
> *They are well known as mouser cats or hunters.* Though Maine Coon cats don’t have the need to hunt anymore, they still have that natural curiosity and flair for catching “prey.” It is important for Maine Coons to be able to practice this skill with toys or to play catch with their owners. They are very playful and will likely get into all sorts of silly antics.
> *They can be heard doing different kinds of vocalizations like trilling and chirping.* Any cat can chirp or trill but Maine Coon cats are known to do these very often. Cat owners love hearing these sweet sounds from their cats. We don’t know for sure why they chirp or trill when they do but chirping is said to be made by cats when they spot or catch prey. Trilling Maine Coon cats are so fun to talk to!
> *Maine Coon cats are said to be the “dogs of the cat world”* not just because of their size but due to their personalities. They are known to be very loyal to their owners and can be a bit wary of visitors. They are also very playful and love to clown around and be silly.


My son has one, it's beautiful.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Darkwind said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rascist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is this racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure that was a joke.
Click to expand...


Yes, I just am not aware of the word coon, this word isn't heard that much on the European Continent. I have Googled coon, I got short for Raccoon and also a term for a Black person.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

miketx said:


> Rascist!



Now I know the word coon, yes your comment is funny!


----------



## miketx

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rascist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is this racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure that was a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I just am not aware of the word coon, this word isn't heard that much on the European Continent. I have Googled coon, I got short for Raccoon and also a term for a Black person.
Click to expand...

Somehow it became a derogatory word for blacks. perhaps because of when being chased by slave owners they would climb a tree to evade them?


----------



## miketx

But alas, I have derailed the thread. I hate myself.


----------



## Compost

How about naming him after Maine's state flower: White Pine Cone. That's *gotta* be racist!


----------



## miketx

I named my cat Stains. I don't see why the neighbors look at me funny when I tell him to come.


----------



## Darkwind

Well, I'm waiting for his personality to emerge to give him an actual name.  The rescue shelter called him Trevor.  Silly name for a cat like him.  lol


----------



## miketx

Darkwind said:


> Well, I'm waiting for his personality to emerge to give him an actual name.  The rescue shelter called him Trevor.  Silly name for a cat like him.  lol


You know I've had cats for a long time, and mostly from what i can tell they don't give a shit what you name them. i can call mine until my throat hurts and he ignores me.


----------



## Darkwind

This video is the kind of expectations I can have of his size.


----------



## Darkwind

miketx said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm waiting for his personality to emerge to give him an actual name.  The rescue shelter called him Trevor.  Silly name for a cat like him.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> You know I've had cats for a long time, and mostly from what i can tell they don't give a shit what you name them. i can call mine until my throat hurts and he ignores me.
Click to expand...

yeah, pretty much.  I'm just looking for the opportunity to say, "You're Killing Me Smalls".  lol


----------



## Darkwind

Ah...here is a grey Tiger like Mine.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

miketx said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few fun facts...
> 
> 
> *The Maine Coon cat is officially the state cat of Maine.* They are considered as a native of the Northeasternmost state. Most Maine Coon enthusiasts believe that this magnificent breed resulted from long-haired cats brought by New England seaman mating with local short-haired cats.
> *They are well-equipped for Northeastern winter.* Being a Maine native means they have to put up with the harsh New England winter. But fret not, they are built for it. Their long and shaggy coats that get thicker around the neck and stomach help protect them from the snow and keep their warm. Their ears have distinguishable tufts of fur; as well as their huge paws which are thick giving the Maine Coon their own snowshoes.
> *Maine Coon cats get huge; like really HUUUGEE.* A lot of people know that the Maine Coon is one of the largest breeds of domestic cats and that the male ones can grow as much as 15-25 pounds. However, there have been Coons who have become known for growing much much larger than that. The Guinness World Record for the longest cat has been awarded to Maine Coon cats Stewie who measured 48.5 inches; and more recently to Ludo who measures around 46 inches.
> *There are some popular myths as to the origin of Maine Coon cats.* One of them is that the Maine Coon breed is a result of domestic or semi-wild cats mating with raccoons. Although they might have some resemblance because of their long bushy tail, this theory is not really regarded as plausible. Still, some say they come from domesticated cats that mated with bobcats; this time, because of their tufted ears. There are even folk tales that involve Marie Antoinette and one involving Captain Charles Coon, a seafarer. But mostly, it is believed that the breed is a result of short-haired domestic cats mating with overseas long-haired cats brought over by seafarers.
> *There were some early Maine Coon cats that have an extra toe.* Polydactylism was observed in about 40% of Maine Coons in Maine before. These Coons were born with six toes and some say that this characteristic helped them move on snow. However, it became viewed as undesirable in competitions with polydactyls getting disqualified. In time, Maine Coon cats with six toes started to decline.
> *A Maine Coon cat named Cosey won the first North American cat show.*  Cosey was entered by her owner, Mrs. Fred Brown, into the competition held at Madison Square Garden in New York City. She won ‘Best in Show’ and the silver collar and medal awarded to her can be seen to this day at the Cat Fanciers Association office.
> *Maine Coon cats like water and enjoy playing in and with water.* The luscious coat that coons are known for is water-resistant. It is also thick and dense that Maine Coons don’t mind getting in the water or playing with water. A lot of Maine Coon owners have observed their cat’s love of water and it is actually a delight both for the cat and the owners.
> *They are well known as mouser cats or hunters.* Though Maine Coon cats don’t have the need to hunt anymore, they still have that natural curiosity and flair for catching “prey.” It is important for Maine Coons to be able to practice this skill with toys or to play catch with their owners. They are very playful and will likely get into all sorts of silly antics.
> *They can be heard doing different kinds of vocalizations like trilling and chirping.* Any cat can chirp or trill but Maine Coon cats are known to do these very often. Cat owners love hearing these sweet sounds from their cats. We don’t know for sure why they chirp or trill when they do but chirping is said to be made by cats when they spot or catch prey. Trilling Maine Coon cats are so fun to talk to!
> *Maine Coon cats are said to be the “dogs of the cat world”* not just because of their size but due to their personalities. They are known to be very loyal to their owners and can be a bit wary of visitors. They are also very playful and love to clown around and be silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son has one, it's beautiful.
Click to expand...




Darkwind said:


> Ah...here is a grey Tiger like Mine.


----------



## Iceweasel

Darkwind said:


> Picked up a new rescue a week ago.     Thinking of calling him Biggie-Smalls....
> 
> Maine Coon Cat
> 
> View attachment 135787


Finally got a little pussy huh?


----------



## miketx

I meow to my cat all the time, trying to "talk" to him. He just looks at me like "wtf is wrong with you?"


----------



## Darkwind

miketx said:


> I meow to my cat all the time, trying to "talk" to him. He just looks at me like "wtf is wrong with you?"


My other two cats will answer if I meow at them.  With the case of our oldest cat, a little gray, and white mongrel, I"m pretty sure she's making threats.


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Darkwind said:


> This video is the kind of expectations I can have of his size.



Wow that is mega!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Darkwind said:


>



These things are massive!


----------



## Darkwind

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These things are massive!
Click to expand...

Yep.  I may take him for walks to he can terrorize the local dog population.  lol


----------



## miketx

Big boy.






Bad photoshop


----------



## peach174

Darkwind said:


> Picked up a new rescue a week ago.     Thinking of calling him Biggie-Smalls....
> 
> Maine Coon Cat
> 
> View attachment 135787




Good luck ,he's going to keep you on your toes. They love the "mess with your head" games.
We had a mainecoon, called him Rusty after a rusty nail entering the bottom of your foot.

He loved to pull the curtain rods out of the walls.


----------



## Darkwind

peach174 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up a new rescue a week ago.     Thinking of calling him Biggie-Smalls....
> 
> Maine Coon Cat
> 
> View attachment 135787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck ,he's going to keep you on your toes. They love the "mess with your head" games.
> We had a mainecoon, called him Rusty after a rusty nail entering the bottom of your foot.
> 
> He loved to pull the curtain rods out of the walls.
Click to expand...

LOL.  At nine weeks, this little guy is already climbing curtains and show absolutely zero fear with leaping from heights.


----------



## peach174

Darkwind said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm waiting for his personality to emerge to give him an actual name.  The rescue shelter called him Trevor.  Silly name for a cat like him.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> You know I've had cats for a long time, and mostly from what i can tell they don't give a shit what you name them. i can call mine until my throat hurts and he ignores me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, pretty much.  I'm just looking for the opportunity to say, "You're Killing Me Smalls".  lol
Click to expand...



I like the name Claus.
"You're Killing me Claws"


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Darkwind said:


> Picked up a new rescue a week ago.     Thinking of calling him Biggie-Smalls....
> 
> Maine Coon Cat
> 
> View attachment 135787



He has the same-ish markings as my Maine coon rescue. I named him The Great Catsby and he's enormous.

Was your little guy checked for congenital heart disease? You might want to do that. I lost my first Maine coon rescue to congenital cardiomyopathy at 4yo. Completely broke my heart.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rascist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is this racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure that was a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I just am not aware of the word coon, this word isn't heard that much on the European Continent. I have Googled coon, I got short for Raccoon and also a term for a Black person.
Click to expand...



Maine coon cats are so called because of their supposed resemblance to raccoons. 

For years, there were actually people who believed they a cross between a cat and a raccoon.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Darkwind said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up a new rescue a week ago.     Thinking of calling him Biggie-Smalls....
> 
> Maine Coon Cat
> 
> View attachment 135787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck ,he's going to keep you on your toes. They love the "mess with your head" games.
> We had a mainecoon, called him Rusty after a rusty nail entering the bottom of your foot.
> 
> He loved to pull the curtain rods out of the walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.  At nine weeks, this little guy is already climbing curtains and show absolutely zero fear with leaping from heights.
Click to expand...



Start clipping claws now so he gets used to it. Maine coons don't do very well if they're declawed and it's cruel anyway.

They're harder to claw clip because they're too big to fit in your lap. My Catsby does that thing that toddler humans do. If he wants out of my lap, he arches his back so he slides off.

My first one loved to be brushed and would push the dog out of the way if he was being brushed. And vice versa. The two of would bury the person doing the brushing, each demanding their turn.

If I were you, I'd start bathing him too. I wish I had with Catsby. First one loved the shower and would stand under it with his eyes squinched closed.

And they love meeting you at the door, will stand up against you to get attention. They really are a lot like dogs and want to be with you more than usual cats. The breeder took him to the shelter because his paw was injured. Turned out the nerve damage was extensive and we had to have his leg amputated. Then, when he was just 4yo, he suddenly got very sick. I didn't know it but Maine coons are known for heart disease. We took him to a specialist in the big city but nothing could be done.

I envy you. I love fostering kittens and miss them when I don't have any.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## peach174

Darkwind said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up a new rescue a week ago.     Thinking of calling him Biggie-Smalls....
> 
> Maine Coon Cat
> 
> View attachment 135787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck ,he's going to keep you on your toes. They love the "mess with your head" games.
> We had a mainecoon, called him Rusty after a rusty nail entering the bottom of your foot.
> 
> He loved to pull the curtain rods out of the walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.  At nine weeks, this little guy is already climbing curtains and show absolutely zero fear with leaping from heights.
Click to expand...


Exactly, they love it, also the tops of doors.
Rusty's favorite thing was to lay down on top of an open door and knock everybody's cowboy hats off. Then he grinned like he was trying his best to be the Cheshire cat. 

My sympathies for ya! 
You are in for a wild ride of a life time experience with that type of half norwegian forrest cat in him that refuses to be tamed.
Hint- training with water squirt bottles or  squirt guns does not work, they love water and like to play in the shower. 
You will be woken up in the middle of the night many times thoughout that cats lifetime if he gets pissed off at you.
On a good note,they are very good loyal, playful cats and love to cuddle, snuggle and sleep with you.


----------



## peach174

Darkwind said:


> This video is the kind of expectations I can have of his size.



Yes the average weight is 16.5 lb. but can get up to 19 or twenty pounds, no fat either.
They have powerful big muscles in the hind quarters and shoulders. When the mane around the face and neck come in full they look like mini me lions.


----------



## peach174

I recommend getting a natural wood cat tree 74" or higher if it can fit under the ceiling in your home.
Maincoons love to sleep as high as they can get, plus the natural wood lasts a lifetime plus for scratching posts.
The carpet and rope posts gets shredded rather quickly by this breed. You save money in the long run if you can afford it.


----------



## Darkwind

peach174 said:


> I recommend getting a natural wood cat tree 74" or higher if it can fit under the ceiling in your home.
> Maincoons love to sleep as high as they can get, plus the natural wood lasts a lifetime plus for scratching posts.
> The carpet and rope posts gets shredded rather quickly by this breed. You save money in the long run if you can afford it.


yeah, a scratching post is a definite must!


----------



## Darkwind

So, an update on Smalls.  He is now about five months old.  He is a bit larger than before.  

A recap for those who are interested.  Here he is at the end of June.



 

Take note of the mouse pad.  In the next picture, he could almost curl up his entire body on it.



 

So, I snapped a photo of him yesterday as he was stretched out on My desk.  (excuse the mess)



 

Notice the mouse pad?

Finally, we have a Tiger Taby about 8 years old we call Andy.  Smalls was nothing but a tiny nuisance when he first arrived.  Now I have to protect him from Smalls when they play.



 
If I get a chance, I'll upload a GoPro clip I shot of these two when Smalls was with us in the first week.


----------



## skye

Gorgeousness ^^^


----------



## Darkwind

skye said:


> Gorgeousness ^^^


Thanks.  

I have a clip of him watching youtube on My computer monitor...


----------



## Darkwind

Okay, haters are going to hate I realize but it had been a long week and the wife and I hadn't cleaned up since the previous weekend.  So excuse the mess and the news channel.  LOL  I don't actually listen to Fox News that often but I was trying to catch up on the weeks events and Fox was the one on the computer when I grabbed the GoPro...


----------



## Darkwind

While I was uploading images, I thought I'd post a Smalls update.  He's growing a little bit....







One with him sleeping with Andy, our brown tiger tabby...


and one of him sleeping on the pellet stove next to the batch of watermelon wine I haven't had time to bottle yet.


----------



## skye

((( lots of kisses!!!! Muah!!!!! ))))  ^^^ gorgeous baby!


----------



## Darkwind

skye said:


> ((( lots of kisses!!!! Muah!!!!! ))))  ^^^ gorgeous baby!


He's only about 10 months old yet he is almost 9 pounds already.  Only 4 more years of growing to go!


----------



## miketx

He looks like my Bigboy.


----------



## Darkwind

peach174 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up a new rescue a week ago.     Thinking of calling him Biggie-Smalls....
> 
> Maine Coon Cat
> 
> View attachment 135787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck ,he's going to keep you on your toes. They love the "mess with your head" games.
> We had a mainecoon, called him Rusty after a rusty nail entering the bottom of your foot.
> 
> He loved to pull the curtain rods out of the walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.  At nine weeks, this little guy is already climbing curtains and show absolutely zero fear with leaping from heights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, they love it, also the tops of doors.
> Rusty's favorite thing was to lay down on top of an open door and knock everybody's cowboy hats off. Then he grinned like he was trying his best to be the Cheshire cat.
> 
> My sympathies for ya!
> You are in for a wild ride of a life time experience with that type of half norwegian forrest cat in him that refuses to be tamed.
> Hint- training with water squirt bottles or  squirt guns does not work, they love water and like to play in the shower.
> You will be woken up in the middle of the night many times thoughout that cats lifetime if he gets pissed off at you.
> On a good note,they are very good loyal, playful cats and love to cuddle, snuggle and sleep with you.
Click to expand...

He likes to try and get in the shower with Me or My wife.  Our bathroom door doesn't latch properly and he figured out how to pull it open pretty quick.


----------



## Darkwind

I have one of him waiting for Me as I exited the shower a little while back.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

What a beautiful face!  Thanks for sharing.


----------

